# DP/DR Video's



## RiseAboveThought (Aug 6, 2014)

These are a selection of videos that have helped me out tremendously, and I would love to give a big thank you to Sean Madden which is a DPD expert, if not the best one and he saved my ass. I would love to give a big thank you to Penn who has his words of wisdom, which put up against DPD has no power whatsoever. I invite you to check out there video's and listen to what they have to say. Best wishes.

*Sean Madden* (http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/user/41259-dpfree/) (https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC5TyXp_7WNOXA3cD_rRAnVw)






*Penn *(http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/user/45741-pennh10/) (https://www.youtube.com/user/raleighrailfan)


----------

